# What is the best choice for driving my 7 speakers for best SQ?



## maikeldepotter (Jan 10, 2008)

*My speaker set-up:*
FRONT L&R: 2x Dynaudio contour 1.4
CENTER: 1x Dynaudio contour SC
SURROUNDS: 4x Dynaudio contour SR

*My options for power amplification:*
1) 4 x Rotel RB981 (this is what I currently have and I am extremely pleased with the SQ)
2) 1 x ATI 1800 with 7 channels (this is what I am currently looking at to save space!)


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really like the 4 Amplifier solution as it gives you more flexibility. For instance, should your 7 Channel Amplfier need repair, you would be dead in the water so to speak whereas if one of the 4 Stereo Amplifiers goes down, you will still have 5.1.

I do understand the convenience advantage. Also, I would include the Outlaw 7500 in your list as it is a beast with dual 1.6kVA Toroidal Transformers and 150,00uf of Filter Capacitance. It is also On Sale for the insane price of $1599. For comparisons sake, the ATI uses Modular Construction which is a plus in terms of it still working if a Module goes out but, it does not have nearly as much power.

Here is the Bench Test of the 7500
"This graph shows that the 7500’s left channel, with two channels driving 8-ohm loads continuously at 1 kHz, reached 0.1% distortion at 284.9 watts and 1% distortion at 342.3 watts. Into 4 ohms, the amplifier reached 0.1% distortion at 447.6 watts and 1% distortion at 492.8 watts.

With five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads, the AVR reached 0.1% distortion at 260.1 watts and 1% distortion at 301.1 watts. The manufacturer’s stated distortion of 0.03% was reached at 238.7 watts, which is actually higher than the spec'd 200Wpc at that distortion level with all channels driven."

Also, if you wanted a 7 Channel, Outlaw makes a Model 7700 7 Channel Amplifier. I still think the Rotels would be fine. They are getting up there in years, but were built to last. At $1599, I would jump on the 7500 and use one of the Rotels to drive one of the Surrounds. Also, Dynaudios are some of my favorite Speakers out there.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

The outlaw amp is a beast. I know you are trying to save space but another combo would be an Emotiva XPA 5 and XPA 2 combo. Price performance on these amps is very good as well.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Emotiva is another worthy option. However, the 7500 actually has a larger set of Toroidal Transformers (1.6 kVA x2 versus 1.2 kVAx2) and more Filter Capacitance (150,000uf versus 105,000uf) all the while having 2 less channels. The 7 Channel Model 7700 adds more Capacitance and I think even uses larger Toroidal Transformers.

It is just with the 7500 being On Sale for such a good price, it would be absolutely the choice I would make. I am seriously considering selling my HCA-2205AT to get a 7500.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey, neighbour!

I really like ATI and their no-nonsence approach. Thing is: how are you going to buy one in Holland? I e-mailed them more than once and they never replied. Not even a "buy our great amps from this or that reseller" answer!

As J&D said: look into Emotiva. I bought a pair of used Jamo R909 (from a Dutchman, hehe!) and needed decent amplification without paying silly money. I settled for Emotiva XPA-1, just by reading the specs and from the other buyers. Great choice. I need to play some serious dubstep before the leds move a bit. You are welcome to come and listen if you want to drive to halfway between A'pen and Gent.

Emotiva was going to introduce a XPR-7 but they gave it to their sister brand. XPA-5 + XPA-2 would be a great investment for many years of aural pleasure.

BTW: they are preparing a EU branch in... Amsterdam! No showroom there if I am not mistaken.

XPA-5
http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/amplifiers/products/xpa5
I think you will pay about 780 euro including shipping
Add some 30% duties and VAT
about 1000 euro total 
XPA-2 about 900 euro total

I plan to buy 2 of those and a XPA-1 for my 11.2 HT. 

And if you want to add more speakers, keep an eye on this Belgian company:
http://www.auro-3d.com/

You will need an extra XPA-5...


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I really like the 4 Amplifier solution as it gives you more flexibility. For instance, should your 7 Channel Amplfier need repair, you would be dead in the water so to speak whereas if one of the 4 Stereo Amplifiers goes down, you will still have 5.1.
> 
> I do understand the convenience advantage. Also, I would include the Outlaw 7500 in your list as it is a beast with dual 1.6kVA Toroidal Transformers and 150,00uf of Filter Capacitance. It is also On Sale for the insane price of $1599. For comparisons sake, the ATI uses Modular Construction which is a plus in terms of it still working if a Module goes out but, it does not have nearly as much power.
> ...


JJ hit the nail on the head again with the Outlaw recomendation as well as the 4 amps that you currently have. Another option would be the Eartqauke cinenova. I personably go with the Outlaw.:T


----------



## maikeldepotter (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you all for your answers and advice. Outlaw for power amp is not an option since it is not available for 240V/50A power. For now I will stick to the Rotels, especially since I presume that a multichannel power amp will not necessarily improve the SQ compared to what I have now. I like the flexibility argument form Jungle Jack. Thanks Erwinbel, for the link to auro-3d. I am experimenting with ways to increase the spaciousness in my system (Dynaco/Hafler, height speakers) and might just pay you a visit in the future to experience your 11.2 (!) system. Thanks for the invitation!


----------

